# List of Newark shows?



## pearltheplank (Oct 2, 2010)

Is there anywhere online that list and gives class details of dog shows just at Newark? Please


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Dunno if fosse data have a record but there are lots of shows that use the showground - there is a show there most weekends, we used to go to ring craft there on a monday evening and there are always loads of show leaflets to take, unfortunately I am not up that way for a while else I would offer to pop up . But try foss date for starters


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

Newark Showground >

:thumbup1:


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Ceearott said:


> Newark Showground >
> 
> :thumbup1:


:thumbup: had a looky on there but couldn't find anything meself, think quite a few places hire one of the sheds I know retford and worksop use it as do many more so perhaps the organizers would not know which shows are on - but good thinking batwoman. as perhaps the showground can put pearl in touch with someone who does. I know the boxer lady who lives near me judges there most weeks so guess she would know!
Are you talking specifically Sharpeis Pearl or is is open you are after?


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

DT said:


> :thumbup: had a looky on there but couldn't find anything meself, think quite a few places hire one of the sheds I know retford and worksop use it as do many more so perhaps the organizers would not know which shows are on - but good thinking batwoman. as perhaps the showground can put pearl in touch with someone who does. I know the boxer lady who lives near me judges there most weeks so guess she would know!
> Are you talking specifically Sharpeis Pearl or is is open you are after?


Well I dunno where you looking coz all the dog shows are listed with contact phone numbers etc, lol lol!!  It doesnt list classes, but its easy enough to ring the Secretary and ask.


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Ceearott said:


> Well I dunno where you looking coz all the dog shows are listed with contact phone numbers etc, lol lol!!  It doesnt list classes, but its easy enough to ring the Secretary and ask.


Are you suggesting that I need to go back to specsavers


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

DT said:


> Are you suggesting that I need to go back to specsavers


Yes!! Perhaps you are seeing double?????? :cornut:


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Ceearott said:


> Yes!! Perhaps you are seeing double?????? :cornut:


Must have gone blind then coz I still can't find em But would be great if I could coz I've been going up there for years and either ring someone or nip up for a leaflet!


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

DT said:


> Must have gone blind then coz I still can't find em But would be great if I could coz I've been going up there for years and either ring someone or nip up for a leaflet!


Confused???? Well why can I see them and you cant with that link I put on?????????

It takes you to the page with a piccie at the top then EVENTS THIS MONTH Dec 2011, then just on the right hand side next to that, there is a little box thingy where you can choose to see the list 'including dog shows' or 'excluding dog shows'

Obviously choose 'including dog shows' then scroll down and all the dates and names of the dog show societies are there with contact details

Viola!! :biggrin:


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

Newark Showground, Lincoln Road, Newark-on-Trent, Nottinghamshire, NG24 2NY
Contact Us HomeFacilities
Hire our Venue
Our Shows
Buy Online
What's On
Contact UsLastNextDecember 2011 Su Mo Tu We Th Fr Sa 
1 2 3 
4 5 6 7 8 9 10 
11 12 13 14 15 16 17 
18 19 20 21 22 23 24 
25 26 27 28 29 30 31 
Click Here for Directions

123Events: December, 2011
Previous month | Next month 
Excluding Dog Shows Including Dog Shows International Antique & Collectors Fair
01.12.11 - 02.12.11
T: 01636 702326
[email protected] 
International Antique & Collectors Fairs - UK 
Thursday 9am-6pm - £20 admittance fee allows entry for both days
Friday 8am - 4pm - £5 admittance fee
Dog Training Club
01.12.11 - 31.12.11
Trent Valley Dog Training Club
Every Monday from 7pm-9pm and every Wednesday from 10am-12noon
Contact Mrs Gill Riley T: 01636 892484 
Party Time Christmas Parties
01.12.11 - 31.12.11
Various dates
For all information please visit NEWARK CHRISTMAS PARTY 
*Dog Show
04.12.11
Chesterfield Canine Society
T: 01246 451526*Northern Arms Fairs
04.12.11
Antique arms, medals and militaria collectors' fairs.
T: 01423 780759 / 07889 799896
Northern Arms Fairs
Open from 10am-3pm
Newark Indoor Flying Club
06.12.11 - 13.12.11
Tuesday 6th & Tuesday 13th December at 6.30pm
Dave Walker T: 01636 671277
Home - Newark Indoor Flying Club 
Autojumble
11.12.11
T: 01773 819154
Penny Farthing Fairs 
Starts at 7am for stall holders and 10am for general public.
*Dog Show
17.12.11
Lincoln Canine Society
T: 01636 626647
Dog Show
27.12.11
Sleaford & District Canine Society
T: 01673 858044* 
Eat, Sleep, Enjoy

The Staunton Arms...

The Grange Hotel...

Brecks Cottage...

Langford Old Vicarage...

Ye Olde Bell Hotel & Restaurant...
Home
About Us
Catering by Tastes
News
Gallery
Downloads
Vacancies
Why Us
Facilities
Our Facilities
George Stevenson Exhibition Hall
Cedric Ford Pavilion
Sir Stuart Goodwin Pavilion
Council Chamber
Newark Pavilion
Joe Hallam Pavilion
Lady Eastwood Pavilion
Stanley Sheldon Hall
Crocker Halls
Hire Our Venue
Exhibitions
Conferences
Occasions
Outdoor
Fundraising
Our Shows
Newark & Nottinghshire County Show
Newark Vintage Tractor & Heritage Show
Membership
Ticket Prices
Book Online
Sponsorship
Exhibitors
Tradestands
What's On
Events
Local Places to Stay & Eat
Contact & Location
Contact details and Enquiry Form
Map and directions
Showground Plan

Hat Trick Media 
Branding and Website designed, built and hosted by Hat Trick Media 01476 576 839


----------



## pearltheplank (Oct 2, 2010)

Thanks, thats really helpful. Ideally would love shar pei classes but AVNSC utility would be good really, as I need to get my backside into gear for time off work etc. Pup is only 8 weeks just now but I am useless at remembering to organise myself


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Ceearott said:


> Confused???? Well why can I see them and you cant with that link I put on?????????
> 
> It takes you to the page with a piccie at the top then EVENTS THIS MONTH Dec 2011, then just on the right hand side next to that, there is a little box thingy where you can choose to see the list 'including dog shows' or 'excluding dog shows'
> 
> ...


Opps
Found it there is a pull down memu at the top, for some reason mine was set on EXCLUDE dog show!
Thanks mate
Can cancel my specsavers appointment now then!!


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

DT said:


> Opps
> Found it there is a pull down memu at the top, for some reason mine was set on EXCLUDE dog show!
> Thanks mate
> Can cancel my specsavers appointment now then!!


Yeah - get an appointment for the brain surgeon instead!! :lol::lol:


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Ceearott said:


> Yeah - get an appointment for the brain surgeon instead!! :lol::lol:


Why does his eyes need testing too!
Sadly can't squeeze him in this week as fully booked!


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

If you want a list of dog shows in / around Newark - unfortunately, there is no real straight answer.

The all encompassing solution for show information is to buy the Star Print Annual Diary -

starprint product

Failing that - you are reduced to perusing all the sites - although Dog Show Central is now pretty comprehensive

Dog Show Central UK - Show List

also


Fosse Data: Championship Dog Show Schedules, Results and Information
Higham Press Ltd - Championship Dog Show Results and Information
Welcome to Arena Print
Welcome to EJC Print
:: PrintMatters :: Our Only Limit Is Your Imagination!
uk dog show results

and - finding schedules at other close geographical shows

Sorry if I've misunderstood the question


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

Ooh yes, Swarthy, the Starprint Diary is a wonderful thing and goes everywhere with me, lol!

Must get next years ordered actually!


----------

